# do bubbles bother the fish?



## RyanTS (Aug 2, 2011)

Im not sure which topic to place this thread under, but I was curious if the bubbles from air stones and such bother the fish? I have a bubble hose that runs along the back of my tank under the gravel but then found that the filter intake sucks up the bubbles and makes quite an annoying loud noise. I then looped the hose away from the back of the tank where the intake is and solved that problem. Also the pump I bought has two outlets and found its quieter if both outlets are being used so I placed a small air stone in the tank as well. Now back to the question, the fish seem adgitated by the bubbles and avoid those areas of the tank and wont swim thru them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It bothers some fish, for instance gouramis... they tend to like slower water... I have an airstone in my gourami tank, I just have a regulator to slow down the speed of the bubbles... 

Try a regulator or just a small airstone instead of a big bar. May help a bit.


----------

